# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Get the all new Lulzbot TAZ6 for just $65/month!

## FreeForm.xyz

*Now through Monday, we are offering $250-$1000 off on select Afinia3D, LulzBot, Zortrax, and Airwolf3D products!
Visit our store at store.freeform.xyz*

This year is a little different for us.  Our local maker community in Chandler, AZ and 9 other maker communities across the nation were devastated by the closing of TechShop.  To help, we are offering TechShop members special pricing on 3D printing services, 3D printers, 3D scanners, and Laser cutters/engravers.  Please contact us for details at info@freeformxyz.com.  Furthermore, a portion of the proceeds from our sales through the end of the year will be used to acquire and make available maker tools to our local TechShop community.

Happy Holidays everyone!

Chris @ FreeForm

----------


## FreeForm.xyz

*Now through Monday, we are offering $250-$1000 off on select Afinia3D, LulzBot, Zortrax, and Airwolf3D products!
Visit our store at store.freeform.xyz*

This year is a little different for us.  Our local maker community in Chandler, AZ and 9 other maker communities across the nation were devastated by the closing of TechShop.  To help, we are offering TechShop members special pricing on 3D printing services, 3D printers, 3D scanners, and Laser cutters/engravers.  Please contact us for details at info@freeformxyz.com.  Furthermore, a portion of the proceeds from our sales through the end of the year will be used to acquire and make available maker tools to our local TechShop community.

Happy Holidays everyone!

Chris @ FreeForm

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Hi,
I am looking for a 3D printer to replace my Ultimaker Original for at least one year.
It has to be compatible with 2.85mm filament.
Budget around $500. It will be another Ultimaker Original, TAZ4 or Velleman K8200 and I greatly appreciate other recommendations.
Dual extrusion, paste extrusion and CNC modification is greatly desired.
Let me know, I am planning to make a purchase within a month.

Thanks,
Ralph

----------


## downloadmienphi

How long is the Black Friday event?

----------


## jg613

*Designed in SelfCAD and printed on the Lulzbot Mini (8 1/2 hours)*.

https://www.blog.selfcad.com/single-post/2017/06/01/3D-Model-of-the-week-Hogwarts-from-Harry-Potter

----------


## FreeForm.xyz

*Now through Monday, we are offering $250-$1000 off on select Afinia3D, LulzBot, Zortrax, and Airwolf3D products!
Visit our store at store.freeform.xyz*

This year is a little different for us.  Our local maker community in Chandler, AZ and 9 other maker communities across the nation were devastated by the closing of TechShop.  To help, we are offering TechShop members special pricing on 3D printing services, 3D printers, 3D scanners, and Laser cutters/engravers.  Please contact us for details at info@freeformxyz.com.  Furthermore, a portion of the proceeds from our sales through the end of the year will be used to acquire and make available maker tools to our local TechShop community.

Happy Holidays everyone!

Chris @ FreeForm

----------

